# Home needed for retired mare



## Suesue2011 (1 November 2015)

I have an x polo horse 23 year old tb mare 15.1hh I have not much time for her and she really deserves a well loved home with someone who has more time to care for her wether it be hacking her out or a companion! In Southampton area. Any ideas anyone She's a very friendly horse no vices will be sad to see her go.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (1 November 2015)

Try local facebook pages?
You are not permitted to advertise on here, sorry


----------



## Leo Walker (1 November 2015)

someone posted earlier today asking where to find an ex polo pony for light hacking. It might be worth looking through the forums for it and contacting them


----------



## Leo Walker (1 November 2015)

here you go: 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?712419-Rehoming-Polo-Pony&highlight=polo


----------



## Jola (1 November 2015)

Hi. Pm me...


----------



## Suesue2011 (1 November 2015)

Hi how do I pm u on this site?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 November 2015)

You need to have made at least 10 posts IIRC, for the PM function to work.


----------



## fatpiggy (2 November 2015)

Disgusting, another so-called loving owner dumping their old servant because they don't want the work and the cost of caring for an elderly horse.


----------



## nationaldressagepony (2 November 2015)

I have a friend who might be interested in loaning her for her daughter for a happy hacker, fun rides ext if she could cope with a fair bit of work.


----------



## Penny Less (2 November 2015)

Exactly my thoughts fatpiggy


----------



## MotherOfChickens (2 November 2015)

Ethics of rehoming a 23yo aside, there is a FB group based around rehoming ex polo ponies, might be worth a go 'Retired and ex polo ponies for sale'-there is someone on there now looking for an older pony for light hacking.


----------



## Frumpoon (2 November 2015)

Why exactly can't you keep her?


----------

